# Tesla Model S Ludicrous vs. Boeing 737



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a different kind of drag race. Quantas airline decided to put one of their Boeing 737s up against Teslas Model S P90D in Ludicrous mode. It's amazing how fast the Model S is, maybe they should attach some wings to it.

https://youtu.be/jFtJR5yhutU


----------

